# paclobuytrozol or daminozide?



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

iv just been given a great tip from an old vetran grower for me to greatly improve my grow( even if i am a noob),,, and are wondering how and exactly when to use paclobuytrozol or daminozide ? Thanks your info will be greatly noted.i think its got something to do with cystal formation? And is add at late stage , not quite sure?


----------



## budman111 (Aug 5, 2014)

paclobutrazol is a highly carcinogenic growth regulator and is a big NO.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 5, 2014)

Neither. Both are known carcinogens banned in food crops.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 5, 2014)

LMAO....imagine that mainliner....the vet dont know shit!!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 5, 2014)

I do know shit and have used paclo many times as have other veteran growers which includes one hydro pro out of Australia. Just gifted some to an expert greenhouse grower who is successfully using it as we speak. 

Just because it's not labeled for food crops doesn't mean it's a threat to one's health. Bayer Ag may have not submitted Bonzi for use other than for ornamentals. The thousands of acres of greenhouses across the world are not growing cannabis. They are growing mums, petunias, poinsettias glads and other annuals to sell by the truckload to the Home Depots, Lowe's, nurseries across the land. For packing and marketing purposes, those retail outlets want shorter plants so the greenhouse grower will use a PGR to get what his customers demand.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner, recommend you do some research using Google and get away from the RIU noise for a while.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> I do know shit and have used paclo many times as have other veteran growers which includes one hydro pro out of Australia. Just gifted some to an expert greenhouse grower who is successfully using it as we speak.
> 
> Just because it's not labeled for food crops doesn't mean it's a threat to one's health. Bayer Ag may have not submitted Bonzi for use other than for ornamentals. The thousands of acres of greenhouses across the world are not growing cannabis. They are growing* mums, petunias, poinsettias glads and other annuals to* sell by the truckload to the Home Depots, Lowe's, nurseries across the land. For packing and marketing purposes, those retail outlets want shorter plants so the greenhouse grower will use a PGR to get what his customers demand.


None of which are consumed by humans, again, because it's banned in food crops because it's a known carcinogen. There is no debate about this.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 5, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> LMAO....imagine that mainliner....the vet dont know shit!!!


He knew, he's just unscrupulous. Hopefully legalization will put these people out of businesses.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> mainliner, recommend you do some research using Google and get away from the RIU noise for a while.


 aaaas to many chefs and not enough cooks?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

so it basically stunts the growth? Am i right?,,


----------



## budman111 (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> I do know shit and have used paclo many times
> Just because it's not labeled for food crops doesn't mean it's a threat to one's health. Bayer Ag may have not submitted Bonzi for use other than for ornamentals.


Really, What about the evidence of Liver damage with exposed contact/consumption of paclobutrazol?!

http://www.mass.gov/eea/docs/agr/pesticides/rightofway/docs/paclobutrazol-review-jan-2012.pdf

BTW, Bayer is about as low as Monsanto for company ethics (or lack off) in my book.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 5, 2014)

texasjack said:


> None of which are consumed by humans, again, because it's banned in food crops because it's a known carcinogen. There is no debate about this.


The air you breath and the food you eat is a carcinogen. If you're quoting studies, the administration of the paclo is flawed and usually crap science whereby some poor rat was given 100X dose of what's normally provided via a foliar spray or drench. I use a 3% solution which is like 3 ml/gal. All you need is enough for runoff, a liter or less.

This PGR reduces internode lengths and is said to increase flower production.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> I do know shit and have used paclo many times as have other veteran growers which includes one hydro pro out of Australia. Just gifted some to an expert greenhouse grower who is successfully using it as we speak.
> 
> Just because it's not labeled for food crops doesn't mean it's a threat to one's health. Bayer Ag may have not submitted Bonzi for use other than for ornamentals. The thousands of acres of greenhouses across the world are not growing cannabis. They are growing mums, petunias, poinsettias glads and other annuals to sell by the truckload to the Home Depots, Lowe's, nurseries across the land. For packing and marketing purposes, those retail outlets want shorter plants so the greenhouse grower will use a PGR to get what his customers demand.


in the 80's msg was used as a flavour enhancer and it got a bad name that it was bad for your health,, its people who use this product who put a bad rumour out there so no one uses it , thus keeping there food abit tasteier than there competitors,,,,it acctually turns out to be good for you like salt in small doses but adds more flavour,, i use it on my food and im not dead yet ,, see in still typing,,,,,not dead , just saying you cant belive everthing what's written and not written on the package,,


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 5, 2014)

budman111 said:


> BTW, Bayer is about as low as Monsanto for company ethics (or lack off) in my book.


Pot calling kettle black. There is NO such industry as unethical, greedy, and just plain fraudalent than the cannabis biz.

What does a study about ROW's have to do with liver damage?

Bayer and Monsanto are both ethical, bonafide and have saved the everyday farmer and other businessmen big bucks which is passed along as cheaper products and food to guys like you.

No one is forcing you to use anything, nor is any one forcing you to get the facts before the feelings.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

fight fight fight!!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Really, What about the evidence of Liver damage with exposed contact/consumption of paclobutrazol?!


END OF DISCUSSION BOY'S ,IV GOT STAGE 4 LIVER CIRRHOSIS,,,,IT'S A NO NO NO IN MY BOOK , BUT THANKS ANYWAY'S,,,,,please continue the fight!! this is getting brutal!!


----------



## budman111 (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Pot calling kettle black. There is NO such industry as unethical, greedy, and just plain fraudalent than the cannabis biz.
> 
> What does a study about ROW's have to do with liver damage?
> 
> ...


So I presume you are happy with their 'sterile' crops that effectively kill all living things in the field including bees, wasps, butterfly's?! c'mon Ben open your eyes! They are EVIL

http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-seeds-of-suicide-how-monsanto-destroys-farming/5329947


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

benny boy he's got you on the ropes with that one,,murderer


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 5, 2014)

budman111 said:


> So I presume you are happy with their 'sterile' crops that effectively kill all living things in the field including bees, wasps, butterfly's?! c'mon Ben open your eyes! They are EVIL
> 
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-seeds-of-suicide-how-monsanto-destroys-farming/5329947


You link me to a progressive wacko site spewing progaganda, lies and spin without any science backing up the spin and want me to believe Monsanto is evil? You need to open your eyes and stop drinking the Koolaid.

Sorry to clue you in but I use pesticides very rarely but when I do I still experience thousands of bees and such in my field, greenhouse, and veggie garden. And sometimes you need to do what you need to do even though you hate doing it. For example, My grape crop is coming in and even though I've used netting the coons are thieving me again. Trapped and shot a big mama this morn. Not a way to start your day and I hate doing this as I'm a softie at heart but it's either them or my customers. Out of a ton of premium grapes, they stole 1,600 lbs. last year.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> You link me to a progressive wacko site spewing progaganda, lies and spin without any science backing up the spin and want me to believe Monsanto is evil? You need to open your eyes and stop drinking the Koolaid.
> 
> Sorry to clue you in but I use pesticides very rarely but when I do I still experience thousands of bees and such in my field, greenhouse, and veggie garden. And sometimes you need to do what you need to do even though you hate doing it. For example, My grape crop is coming in and even though I've used netting the coons are thieving me again. Trapped and shot a big mama this morn. Not a way to start your day and I hate doing this as I'm a softie at heart but it's either them or my customers. Out of a ton of premium grapes, they stole 1,600 lbs. last year.
> 
> View attachment 3221594


 i can give you good old tip to get rid of pests stealing your crop,,,just give them something else to eat, something they like more than your grapes, and theyll leave th alone,,cheap meat or old fruit,,,,i feed the slugs in my garden cat bisciuts, they love it and they fill up on cat bicuits then go back to bed,,,simple,,,you don't have to fight against them you'll never win , that's why there called pests. They just keep coming back,, being doing the cat biscuit thing for years ,never fails,,


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Holy crap factory man....you must have alot of purple poop laying around


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> Holy crap factory man....you must have alot of purple poop laying around


 isn't that a prince song,,,purple poop


----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> I do know shit and have used paclo many times as have other veteran growers which includes one hydro pro out of Australia. Just gifted some to an expert greenhouse grower who is successfully using it as we speak.
> 
> Just because it's not labeled for food crops doesn't mean it's a threat to one's health. Bayer Ag may have not submitted Bonzi for use other than for ornamentals. The thousands of acres of greenhouses across the world are not growing cannabis. They are growing mums, petunias, poinsettias glads and other annuals to sell by the truckload to the Home Depots, Lowe's, nurseries across the land. For packing and marketing purposes, those retail outlets want shorter plants so the greenhouse grower will use a PGR to get what his customers demand.


I used Marlboro many times and I do not have cancer, they don't know shit!


----------



## budman111 (Aug 5, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I used Marlboro many times and I do not have cancer, they don't know shit!


Fancy an Asbestos pillow fight


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i can give you good old tip to get rid of pests stealing your crop,,,just give them something else to eat, something they like more than your grapes, and theyll leave th alone,,cheap meat or old fruit,,,,i feed the slugs in my garden cat bisciuts, they love it and they fill up on cat bicuits then go back to bed,,,simple,,,you don't have to fight against them you'll never win , that's why there called pests. They just keep coming back,, being doing the cat biscuit thing for years ,never fails,,


Won't keep coming back if they're dead. Buzzards are having a feast.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 6, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> For example, My grape crop is coming in and even though I've used netting the coons are thieving me again. Trapped and shot a big mama this morn. Not a way to start your day and I hate doing this as I'm a softie at heart but it's either them or my customers. Out of a ton of premium grapes, they stole 1,600 lbs. last year.


goddam... racist ben.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> goddam... racist ben.


 yeah i didn't want to say anything, but then i realized what he meant,,, duh in British , were thick


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 6, 2014)

At least they wear those cute masks.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 6, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> goddam... racist ben.


They don't call 'em dopers for nothing.


----------



## budman111 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> goddam... racist ben.


He is not from the South by any chance?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 6, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I used Marlboro many times and I do not have cancer,


...but you will.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Aug 6, 2014)

So what are the advantages of useing these products ? ?


----------



## budman111 (Aug 7, 2014)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> So what are the advantages of useing these products ? ?


No advantage only 'Gamble', good solid growers do NOT Need P.G.R's.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 7, 2014)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> So what are the advantages of useing these products ? ?


Google 'bonzi' and so some research.

Photo in this thread shows some of the most valuable tools in my toolbox.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-raise-ppm-without-dropping-ph.840156/page-2


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 7, 2014)

budman111 said:


> No advantage only 'Gamble', good solid growers do NOT Need P.G.R's.


That makes about as much sense as saying good chefs do NOT need a mandoline.


----------



## budman111 (Aug 7, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Google 'bonzi' and so some research.
> 
> Photo in this thread shows some of the most valuable tools in my toolbox.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-raise-ppm-without-dropping-ph.840156/page-2


Thats what he wants, Bonzi! JFC.


----------



## budman111 (Aug 7, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Photo in this thread shows some of the most valuable tools in my toolbox.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-raise-ppm-without-dropping-ph.840156/page-2


Dont forget the Humic acid


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 8, 2014)

budman111 said:


> Dont forget the Humic acid


It's in there.  http://www.keyplex.com/images/specimen-labels/KeyPlex-350DP.pdf


----------



## budman111 (Aug 8, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> It's in there.  http://www.keyplex.com/images/specimen-labels/KeyPlex-350DP.pdf


Where is the Fluvic lol


----------



## chuck estevez (Aug 8, 2014)

budman111 said:


> Where is the Fluvic lol


it's in there too, under non food ingedients


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm sure there are safe ways to use paclo, but a lot of the people buying it at the shop I work at are some pretty ignorant people who don't have the slightest idea how to grow a plant in the first place. They just hear it will make your flowers as hard as rocks, and rush off to the shop in the hopes of getting that effect with their shitty genetics. It's just a quick fix for the majority of people buying it...


----------



## budman111 (Aug 8, 2014)

941mick said:


> I'm sure there are safe ways to use paclo, but a lot of the people buying it at the shop I work at are some pretty ignorant people who don't have the slightest idea how to grow a plant in the first place.


Exactly. Like I said earlier, Seasoned growers don't need this.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

Having paclo readily available for consumers is very similar to having pseudoephedrine readily available. Yeah some people are gonna use it treat their bronchitis, but a lot of people are going to make meth with it as well....


----------



## jarvild (Aug 8, 2014)

Just the reason I've been growing my own since the 70's . I want to know what I'm smoking and not rely on who or what the grower has used to achieve their product.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 8, 2014)

budman111 said:


> Where is the Fluvic lol


"fluvic"?


----------



## budman111 (Aug 8, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> "fluvic"?
> 
> View attachment 3223951


All snake oil bottles of Humic acid contain Fulvic too. Not that I use them.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 8, 2014)

budman111 said:


> Exactly. Like I said earlier, Seasoned growers don't need this.


Right, and seasoned chefs don't need a mandoline. They'll just sit there with a bag of potatoes and process by hand for 2 hours.

I've kept an outdoors O. Haze down to a manageable height of 6-7' recently rather than 12', thanks to a judicious use of Bonzi. Did 2 drenches in veg before the stretch. Check out these fine short internodes. 







Heavy weight laid these branches down. Short internodes very evident.


----------



## budman111 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ben has a point, I will be good to stop Sativa stretch, personally for personal reasons I need Indica.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah using it in veg or early flower is one thing. there are individuals though who are spraying paclo on their crop two weeks before harvest, and then donate it to a dispensaries for unknowing patients to consume.


----------



## jarvild (Aug 8, 2014)

And how many consumers of your product actually know you are using this?


----------



## budman111 (Aug 8, 2014)

http://paclokills.org/


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

budman111 said:


> http://paclokills.org/


LMAO you posted Advanced Nutrients propaganda, not saying it's not true but they have been anti paclo for quite a while...


----------



## burgertime2010 (Aug 8, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> "fluvic"?
> 
> View attachment 3223951


Hypothetical question: If you could buy any products at any price and use them in a grow would you? Do you have any silica or beneficials indoors? Do you reccommend anything you would consider vital or productive? Please.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

budman111 said:


> http://paclokills.org/


Also loved how they pitched the two most overpriced products they offer.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Aug 8, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> "fluvic"?
> 
> View attachment 3223951


I have read about humic acid in agricultural applications and tested to see increased crop size. The results were surprisingly clear...big boosts.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 8, 2014)

941mick said:


> Yeah using it in veg or early flower is one thing. there are individuals though who are spraying paclo on their crop two weeks before harvest, and then donate it to a dispensaries for unknowing patients to consume.


Point by point, what are the health issues?


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Point by point, what are the health issues?


You have already given the opinion that the studies out there are not valid, so why should I cite them for you? I have seen what you have had to say and I will do my own research on the studies and their results and get back to you.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 8, 2014)

budman111 said:


> http://paclokills.org/





> Because the US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) believes it’s probably toxic. Nothing has been scientifically proven when it comes to the effects of paclobutrazol consumption in the human body,


dork.....


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

Well according to the Swedish Chemicals Agency, paclo has been banned since 1991.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.cawthron.org.nz/media_new/publications/pdf/2013_09/CawRpt_2357_OlivierChampeau.pdf

According to this group in New Zealand paclo is moderately harmful to rats and has a halflife of 84 days.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.cawthron.org.nz/media_new/publications/pdf/2013_09/CawRpt_2357_OlivierChampeau.pdf

They also say its only registered for use in 14 countries.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 8, 2014)

Summary by Health Canada-
Response from the Pest Management Regulatory
Agency (PMRA) to the Request for Special Reviews of
Pesticides from the David Suzuki Foundation

Paclobutrazol (CAS# 76738-62-0)
Conclusions:
This active ingredient was registered in 1995 in Canada and an assessment of its impact on the environment and human health was conducted at the time. Products are approved for registration in Canada by the PMRA only when the risks to health or the environment, and its value, are acceptable. The regulatory action taken by Sweden for paclobutrazol predates the Canadian registration decision. The persistence of paclobutrazol and its impact on the environment was taken into consideration in the registration decision.


----------



## budman111 (Aug 9, 2014)

Smoking unfiltered tobacco at one point was strongly encouraged by doctors to all ages, Asbestos was regarded as a must have in the home, In the early 1900's people believed that radioactivity was good for you, Mercury was thought to cure diseases, Lead was thought to be the dogs bollocks in paint, but hey, enjoy your ominously dubious buds man!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 9, 2014)

Nothing like a good ol green wacko to liven things up. 

Look, nobody is forcing your narrow minded, ignorant young minds to use anything.

Old dog benefitting from new tricks,
Uncle Ben

end of thread........


----------



## budman111 (Aug 9, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Right, and seasoned chefs don't need a mandoline. ]


I think a better simile would be; a seasoned chef don't need a microwave oven.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 9, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Nothing like a good ol green wacko to liven things up.
> 
> Look, nobody is forcing your narrow minded, ignorant young minds to use anything.
> 
> ...


If your using it in veg/early flower on your sativa's, based on the half life information I provided from an unbiased source, you shouldn't have to worry about it being active in your finished product. However people using it a few weeks before harvest will have active paclo in their product.


----------



## budman111 (Aug 9, 2014)

941mick said:


> If your using it in veg/early flower on your sativa's, based on the half life information I provided from an unbiased source, you shouldn't have to worry about it being active in your finished product. However people using it a few weeks before harvest will have active paclo in their product.


See, this is it, is it worth the risk? does the benefit outweigh the risks? I think not, if just to shorten plants such as bonzi and is 'Not fit for human consumption' then one must re-evaluate why they are growing in the first place.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 9, 2014)

budman111 said:


> See, this is it, is it worth the risk? does the benefit outweigh the risks? I think not, if just to shorten plants such as bonzi and is 'Not fit for human consumption' .


Well........a liter of tequila is "not fit for human consumption" either at one sitting. "Then one must re-evaluate why they are drinking in the first place".


----------



## 941mick (Aug 9, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Well........a liter of tequila is "not fit for human consumption" either at one sitting. "Then one must re-evaluate why they are drinking in the first place".


I think your choosing the wrong angle for your argument. Your better off sticking with the idea that you are using it properly, and that any adverse effects are not even present in your flowers. If you subscribe to thinking your providing a medicine that is a better alternative to pharmaceuticals with many adverse health effects, then using paclo at certain times in growth would be a hypocritical practice. Now if you just think your providing a substance for people to get high off of, and the consumer is at the will of the market, then who cares...

Would you be against the idea of it being restricted to licensed use?


----------



## jarvild (Aug 9, 2014)

And what about the question I asked, Do you inform whom-ever you distribute your product to that you used said product on it?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 10, 2014)

There is a lot of spin here based on feelings not facts. Toxicity is relative to the amount and what affect it has on certain body parts, tissue. No one including me knows if any of the paclo is absorbed in its original form, whether it remains that way or is (likely) down, and if it is what amount is residual in the plant and how or if it directly affects someone's health. I and other growers have used paclo over 10 years or so with no ill effects. How do I know that, personally? Because I usually get annual physical checkups with includes a complete blood chemistry work up, lung xrays, carotid image scans....you get the picture.

The drench I use is 3%. And no, my friends who are my customers do not know I used paclo on the O. Haze. That would only confuse them and it's not an issue anyway. If it aint broke, don't fix it. Now, if any one would like to test my plant tissue using gas-liquid chromotagraphy, I'll be glad to submit a sample. 

The "tests" are always flawed as it relates to the real world. You give a lab rat any amount of most any element and it's gonna have toxic affects.

Now, why don't ya'll hop on your skateboards and do what really works fer ya like defoliation and go flush them stunted plants 3 weeks prior to harvest to improve the yields and taste.

UB


----------



## 941mick (Aug 10, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> There is a lot of spin here based on feelings not facts. Toxicity is all about the amount and exactly what affect it has on certain body parts, tissue. No one including me knows if any of the paclo is absorbed in its original form, whether it remains that way, and if it is what amount and how it directly affects someone. I and other growers have used paclo over 10 years or so with no ill effects. How do I know that, personally? Because I usually get annual physical checkups with includes a complete blood chemistry work up, lung xrays, carotid image scans....you get the picture.
> 
> The drench I use is 3%. And no, my friends who are my customers do not know I used paclo on the O. Haze. That would only confuse them and it's not an issue anyway. If it aint broke, don't fix it. Now, if any one would like to test my plant tissue using gas-liquid chromotagraphy, I'll be glad to submit a sample.
> 
> ...


Like I said your use should not show any adverse effects, but I don't think you should attempt to speak for growers using it few weeks before harvest. You simply do not know. There is information showing adverse effects from higher concentrations, and in the hands of the wrong person, they could harm people over time.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 10, 2014)

941mick said:


> Like I said your use should not show any adverse effects, but I don't think you should attempt to speak for growers using it few weeks before harvest. You simply do not know. There is information showing adverse effects from higher concentrations, and in the hands of the wrong person, they could harm people over time.


Are you a nanny full or just part time?


----------



## chuck estevez (Aug 10, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Are you a nanny full or just part time?


ask him what his favorite Madonna album is.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 10, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Are you a nanny full or just part time?


Full time!


----------



## 941mick (Aug 10, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> ask him what his favorite Madonna album is.


I'm too young to have a favorite Madonna album....


----------



## chuck estevez (Aug 10, 2014)

941mick said:


> I'm too young to have a favorite Madonna album....


good answer,lol


----------



## 941mick (Aug 10, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> good answer,lol


Now if it were Lady Gaga I wouldnt be able to choose lmao


----------



## mainliner (Aug 10, 2014)

So , er ,when do i use it then im abit lost?????


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 13, 2014)

I would suggest..treat with paclo and have it tested before you smoke it then you will know for sure!
It may reduce quality also.....But I do not use it.
I have smoked weed it was used on.....never use late, never!
Daminozide is horrible stay away from that for sure.
I have not heard anyone promoting it.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 13, 2014)

mainliner said:


> iv just been given a great tip from an old vetran grower for me to greatly improve my grow( even if i am a noob),,, and are wondering how and exactly when to use paclobuytrozol or daminozide ? Thanks your info will be greatly noted.i think its got something to do with cystal formation? And is add at late stage , not quite sure?


not ok


----------



## CoughyTime (Aug 14, 2014)

Pretty entertaining responses to what looks like a troll. I've never heard a boxing coach suggest "Lead with your chin.", but seriously leading with emotions and speculation rather than facts in your fights makes for a quick finish. With the lack of consensus, least from the most emotional It's poison camp, I'll keep my options open. Thank you.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 15, 2014)

shaggyballs said:


> Daminozide is horrible stay away from that for sure.
> I have not heard anyone promoting it.


Politics, lawyers, greed, hype and poor lab rats oh my!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daminozide

oh....and let's not forget the never ending use of FUD, yah sah! 

*F*ear, *U*ncertainity, *D*oubt


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 15, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Nothing like a good ol green wacko to liven things up.
> 
> Look, nobody is forcing your narrow minded, ignorant young minds to use anything.
> 
> ...


You are clearly an ignorant and misguided dick with a response like that.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 15, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Politics, lawyers, greed, hype and poor lab rats oh my!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daminozide
> 
> ...


Damn this isn't as dickish as the first one but it is stupider


----------



## budman111 (Aug 15, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> Damn this isn't as dickish as the first one but it is stupider


Ironically, in Scotland Fud is local slang word for a woman's pussy lol, how fitting I recon.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 15, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> You are clearly an ignorant and misguided dick with a response like that.


Now that I have your attention, do you swallow or spit?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 16, 2014)

budman111 said:


> Ironically, in Scotland Fud is local slang word for a woman's pussy lol, how fitting I recon.


....and both can get pretty nasty!


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 16, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Politics, lawyers, greed, hype and poor lab rats oh my!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daminozide
> 
> ...


So Uncle Ben:

May I politely ask, do you use placlo and daminozide on the weed you smoke?
If so how late in flower do you use it?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 17, 2014)

If the need arises, I use paclo, Bonzi, during veg. Come flowering it's a moot point, the plant has done gone out of control.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 17, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> "fluvic"?
> 
> View attachment 3223951


sorry off the subject but I like this UB 
and a good time to make a point, I don't follow a book or a grower, I make it up as I go 
so there always going to be a *chance* I get it wrong from time to time 
and feel you should have an open mind on lots of different threads on the site as you don't seem a fool to me


----------



## 941mick (Aug 17, 2014)

Paclo is not being used by the larger public to keep their sativas from stretching. It is largely being used in mid flower by individuals looking to boost yield from their low yielding genetics. If something is up for debate whether it is harmful or not, personally I usually go with the better safe than sorry option.


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 17, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> If the need arises, I use paclo, Bonzi, during veg. Come flowering it's a moot point, the plant has done gone out of control.


So no paclo or other during stretch????
I thought that was when it worked best.
Or do you use it just before stretch, if it is slow reacting that would make sense.

Anyway have you ever submitted a sample for testing?
I have heard a lot of crap on the subject.
If you are offering first hand info....I am listening!

I don't know why you would mislead us.
I find your information useful....but I make my own decisions.
And I suggest everyone else do the same.
But listen up....you may learn something.

Peace
shag


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 17, 2014)

shaggyballs said:


> So no paclo or other during stretch????
> I thought that was when it worked best.
> Or do you use it just before stretch, if it is slow reacting that would make sense.
> 
> ...


1. Shag, I don't care what you or any one does. I report, you decide. You're a big boy and must make your own choices. I'm not your nanny, more like a hard knocks teacher that raps your knuckles when you come up with crap like "I read that clipping the ends of leaves increases potency". Many do make choices based on the "he said she said" crap they read in cannabis forums and it gets them into trouble. "They're looking for love in all the wrong places".

2. I use Bonzi and never any cannabis specific products nor have I ever stepped foot into a hydro grow shop and am not about to start now.

3. I am a professional so that when I make a call it usually works as intended. That is based on a shitload of education and 40+ years of gardening experience.....I'm an old pHart.  

4. That means that if if I'm growing a pure sativa or pure sativa hybrid and desire to control height, I start applications when the plant is quite young. The internode shortening influence is quite rapid and pronounced with Bonzi and lasts for a while. If things start getting out of control regarding stretching, then I act accordingly.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 17, 2014)

At least we know why that bud in the picture is so big...I kid I kid

You obviously know what you are doing UB


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 18, 2014)

I


Uncle Ben said:


> 1. Shag, I don't care what you or any one does. I report, you decide. You're a big boy and must make your own choices. I'm not your nanny, more like a hard knocks teacher that raps your knuckles when you come up with crap like "I read that clipping the ends of leaves increases potency". Many do make choices based on the "he said she said" crap they read in cannabis forums and it gets them into trouble. "They're looking for love in all the wrong places".
> 
> 2. I use Bonzi and never any cannabis specific products nor have I ever stepped foot into a hydro grow shop and am not about to start now.
> 
> ...



I currently use cytokinins now, much the same way.
I never thought of using paclo in veg..Hmm
I would imagine paclo would have a longer lasting effect.
I would still be curious if it would show up when tested?

Thanks again for your time
shag


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 19, 2014)

I liken the paclo FUD here to the FUD and emotionally driven, feel good, GMO hype coming from dull progressive, alternative types.

I don't know if it would show or not in body tissues when used at a 3% rate nor do I think there would be any link to personal health, just like the GMO foodie thing which has been proven with hundreds of studies as not having any harmful effects to one's health.

But, many folks are convinced and no amount of wisdom or facts will convince them otherwise.


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 27, 2014)

I was thinkin' about testin the weed after harvest and cure.

I was curious because it is an interesting product that is also used on some food products.

I would be interested in submitting a sample of some bud it was used on,, do they test for that yet?
Thanks Ben!

shag


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 28, 2014)

I doubt it. You'll have to get a list of what a lab can analyze.


----------



## j.ride (Oct 5, 2014)

The paclo definitely has an effect. I used 1ml on a couple of plants after the switch and a lot of stretching had already occurred. It stopped things from stretching any further but the biggest surprise was how further along the plants treated with paclo seem to be than plants that were not. Paclo on the left.

 

It's far too early to tell how this will effect the final product or even yield, but things look promising. 

1 ml of .4% paclo applied almost 2 months before harvest probably leaves less in the final bud than carcinogens leached from normal tap water. Everyone needs to decide for themselves if it's something you want to be using, but I find it a little humorous that people will go out and buy entire lines of nutrients containing who knows what, feed all that crap to their plants, and then raise red flags when people use something like this or don't flush. How many times have AN, dutch master, and the like pulled products because whatever is in them is no longer legal? A little common sense goes a long way when it comes to growing.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 6, 2014)

j.ride said:


> Everyone needs to decide for themselves if it's something you want to be using, but I find it a little humorous that people will go out and buy entire lines of nutrients containing who knows what, feed all that crap to their plants, and then raise red flags when people use something like this or don't flush. How many times have AN, dutch master, and the like pulled products because whatever is in them is no longer legal? A little common sense goes a long way when it comes to growing.


I've been saying the same thing for years. One reason why I have never bought cannabis specific products - I don't trust these people. I do trust folks like Peters. Organics can ever be more of a risk. You really don't know what you're getting.

UB


----------

